# Feather-swirl attempt sneak peek



## doriettefarm (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't know what came over me this afternoon.  Wait, yes I do . . . it was the new tall, skinny mold and micas I ordered during the Nurture sale!  I was just going to do an ITP swirl with the empire yellow and laurel green scented with honeysuckle FO.  

At the last minute, I got brave and decided what the heck I'm going to try a feather-swirl . . . if it doesn't turn out maybe it will resemble a honeysuckle vine.  I'll be crossing my fingers and toes until I get home from work tomorrow and can cut this puppy because the top sure is pretty!


----------



## ClaraSuds (Feb 8, 2015)

Pretty. I hope you're going to update this thread with cut shots.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 8, 2015)

Gah! No cut pics yet?!?!? I clicked, saw this and was so excited to see the secret in the middle.

*anxiously awaiting your special center vine and/or feather swirl big reveal...*

Love it btw, and how did you line the mold in green? Is it surface only or all the way down the sides? Newbie did that as well as carabou framing the soaps and I'm still spatially stunted to the point of not "getting it".


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 8, 2015)

Oooohhh. Can one say that's a sexy soap? It's simply outrageous! Can't wait to see the cut!


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 8, 2015)

I am dying for the big reveal myself!  The green lining in the wood mold is actually just a silicone liner (part of the tall, skinny mold set I ordered from Nurture).  But let me tell you, it's sturdy to the point I was cursing it this morning as I was trying to extract my lavender-chamomile batch!  

Let's just say the corners are tricky . . . maybe I should have put it in the freezer?  If anyone has tips for extracting soap from this mold without smooshing the top and sides please share!  I used sodium lactate and a lard/tallow recipe so it set up pretty quick.  

I also discovered that a new wire cutter will be necessary after trying to cut the lavender-chamomile batch.  My little marble-slab/wire cheese cutter was too short for the tall, skinny shape!  I improvised and cut them with a knife but will probably have to plane them down after they cure a bit.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 8, 2015)

That looks so awesome!


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 8, 2015)

Did your lavender chamomile batch gel? I've never had a problem getting gelled soap out of a silicone mold, except for those stiff ones from WSP. But I have one of those green ones from Nurture too, and I don't find it difficult to unmold. Ungelled soap can be another story, you have to let it sit for days first. The way I always do it with silicone loaf molds is to gently pull the sides away and then the ends, then I flip it upside down and first push from all four corners with my thumbs, first one end, then the next. I lay a towel underneath to "catch" the soap, so that it doesn't get dinged when it drops out. That's usually all it takes. Try the corners first. Good luck! Can't wait to see those pics!!!!!!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Feb 8, 2015)

That is why I like the Nurture Tall Skinny mold with the wooden box you can gel it, I usually pull the side away and take a peak if the side looks, and feels firm I pull the ends away, and pull the sides again, then flip over. Pretty much like Navigator9 said. Sometimes with a long mold I flip it over and have half the top of the mold on the table, and the other half hanging over the side of the table, this makes it easier to break the suction.


----------



## newbie (Feb 8, 2015)

Can't wait to see!! love those colors. I have the smaller version of this and I had to figure out how to unmold as well. I ended up popping mine in the freezer for an hour and it came out okay (this was ungelled soap so I was extra happy it came out pretty cleanly.) This is the first shiny-sided silicone mold I've had. How did you like how your other batch came out?


----------



## KristaY (Feb 8, 2015)

The suspense is killing me!!!! Cut...cut...cut... Pic...pic...pic... :grin:


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't think the lavender-chamomile batch gelled but I think this one might be.  It's firm on the outside but way warmer to the touch and colors in the center are getting more vibrant.  Trying to be patient but hopefully I'll be able to extract in the morning and see some evidence of the feather swirl.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 9, 2015)

Just one slice off the end . . . it's still pretty soft


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh I love it!


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 10, 2015)

It looks feather-ish to me!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 10, 2015)

I do see a vine, I love it!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 10, 2015)

The one on the left looks like a green stem and flower sepals, then the yellow on the bottom resembles a flower base and the top two resemble the middle and tops of a flower to me a little.
It's a beautiful soap! Well done!!

Have you cut the rest??


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 10, 2015)

Just finished cutting most of the loaf and you guys have already seen the best of it.  I was hoping it would get more feathery toward the center but alas it was not meant to be.  Not bad for my first attempt but really need a slower-tracing recipe to get the wispy quality I'm looking for.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 10, 2015)

Awww it's lovely!


----------



## KristaY (Feb 11, 2015)

Great job ~ I love it!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful, love the colours


----------



## claryza (Feb 12, 2015)

Love the colors. I think they're cute


----------



## TRBeck (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks terrific to me! Well done!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm sorry it isn't what you wanted, but it looks great to me (and the tops look awesome! I'm top challenged lol).


----------

